# My Red Foot Dotty



## tatsu+stiggy (Jan 19, 2010)

Its a sad day today, i found my little Dotty on her back at 7 this morning. She must have tipped over in the night as she was sleeping sound before i went to sleep. 
I checked for all signs of life, i tried everything even poking her (gently) in the eye, all to no avail. Im absolutley in bits, i had her and her sister nora only a month ago, none of them have tipped up before, and then this happens. 
I cant believe that she was only 4 foot away and that if i had got up to the toilet early in morning i would have checked them and may have seen her. 
I miss her terribly and hope nora will be okay without her.


----------



## stella n bow (Jul 12, 2009)

rip little dotty, my thoughts are with you
:grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

Aw seriously gutted for you 

This happened to me with Toby my Hermann's tortoise I was in pieces


----------



## thorntons (May 9, 2010)

aww my thoughts are with you, We always blame ourselves when something awful like this happens I know as I have too when my kaytee was taken from me, though even if you had have been up im sure that there wouldnt have been anything you could have done, god needed her on the other side and im sure she was thankfull for the wonderful life you have given her.


----------



## tatsu+stiggy (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks for the messages guys really helped


----------



## Big McCann (Sep 19, 2012)

sorry to hear. RIP, you will be missed


----------

